# Rock Placement Help



## Richard Dowling (3 Oct 2013)

Hi All,

After a grueling 7 months (for various reasons) I am finally in a position to start putting my new tank together.

I had originally planned to go for a wood and rock Island layout, because I only have one 1000ND Grobeam Unit so I figured there wouldnt be enough light spread on a 60x45x30 tank to have plants covering the whole surface area. However, I purchased Seiryu stone online because no local shops had it in sufficient quantities and shapes, I have received 10kg worth and the sizes really havnt helped me out! The rocks are too big to include a piece of wood with it. I have therefore opted for an Iwagumi. Most of the rocks are similar sizes and the wrong shapes so I havnt been able to make a layout that im happy with.

Please could I have some guidance or opinions on my layout... I have one remaining rock and im qlso currently unhappy with the right side of the scape. Really Id like to smash the remaining rock and have some little bits but I dont suppose thats possible.

The Layout as it stands
 

Above View (5 Rocks, 3 on the left, 2 on the right)
 

Remaining Unused Rock (Large and Flat, I cannot see a use for it)


----------



## squid102 (3 Oct 2013)

You might get more inspiration when they are on a bed of substrate, then you can play about with the angles of the rocks a little more easily. The flat rock, for example, doesn't have to be laid flat. The largest rock is a bit of a strange shape though. Hold each of them up in the air and keep rotating them to look for the best view. If they are too big you could always take a big hammer to them.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

I agree with squid. Picture 1 is looking great, i think you are nearly there.


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2013)

You can break them, as squid said a hammer will do the job, I used a hammer and chisel, place chisel in the rock grooves and you get a fairly clean break, just watch your thumb


----------



## TOO (3 Oct 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't be afraid to use a hammer either, that is, if it is piece that is not useful.

In the first picture I would aim for some more space between the rocks, for plants and for creating "room" in the scape.

But this is something that can really drive you insane, but is also a wonderful creative process, so enjoy and don't be afraid to ask for advice .

Thomas


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Oct 2013)

TOO said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be afraid to use a hammer either, that is, if it is piece that is not useful.
> 
> In the first picture I would aim for some more space between the rocks, for plants and for creating "room" in the scape.
> 
> ...


 
I will attempt to hammer the surplus rock this weekend.

Something ive just tried is closing the gap in the middle (the pathway between the two sections) which I think looks ok but cant decide. Are you saying that it would perhaps look better to have space between each of the individual rocks (which I presume would obviously look better once Ive filled it in with substrate)?


----------



## Ady34 (4 Oct 2013)

Hi dowheim,
I think those rocks are lovely shapes and sizes with really nice texture and interest.

For me I like the two left rocks and their position and interaction. What immediately strikes me is to try moving the rocks you have positioned on the right, right up to the joint of those on the left (they look like a good fit positioned as they are). Maybe leave a very small gap between them for interest when viewing from different angles. Clustered together like this it will make good use of the rock sizes and tank size creating a really nice strong stone formation which could be classically planted around with some eleocharis ecicularis to the left rear, possibly using some e. parvula to transition to a mix of hc and glosso or riccia surrounding foreground. 
The small rock at the left rear seems to be being used as a prop for the large stone and will be lost once planted and substrate added so is sacrificial. In which case ideally you'd be best adding another rock to make the numbers uneven which is technically more pleasing to the eye. The flat rock you have would be perfect as it would be semi lost within the final planted phase. Maybe add that rock to the left in front of the joined rocks, or alternatively the right behind the formation depending upon substrate gradients etc.

Of course the above is just my initial thoughts and some food for thought. Ultimately the most important thing is to produce a scape that you are happy with so you may decide upon something entirely different with a different planting scheme. Have a play around with the rocks and take images of each formation you like for reference 

Enjoy the hardscaping phase, although not the be all and end all of the finished product, being happy with a hardscape helps feel good about a scape before planting and is one less thing to worry about when you move to the next phase so its good to take your time and get something your happy with.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

